# Vietnam mulls buying US/Western-made fighters?



## CougarKing (16 Jan 2016)

With the lifting of the many-decades long US arms embargo to Vietnam, would it really be too far-fetched to see them operating Super Hornets? If a country with questionable loyalties like Pakistan operates F16s, why not Vietnam?

Diplomat



> *A Coming Shift in Vietnamese Military Aviation?
> 
> Vietnam’s People’s Air Force (VPAF) could begin flying Western fighters. Here’s why that matters.*
> robert-farley
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Jan 2016)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> With the lifting of the many-decades long US arms embargo to Vietnam, would it really be too far-fetched to see them operating Super Hornets? If a country with questionable loyalties like Pakistan operates F16s, why not Vietnam?
> 
> Diplomat



I think I trust the Vietnamese a whole bunch more than I trust Pakistan or the Saudis.


----------

